# New lizards species discovered



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

An interesting recap on some of the new species found in the last year including two 6' long Monitor species. Who says there aren't large land vertebrates still awaiting discovery!

2010


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for this, Roman. I would love a 6-foot, fruit-eating monitor!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Unbelievable how much stuff is out there. A fruit eating monitor, thats crazy. At six feet no less.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Thanks for this, Roman. I would love a 6-foot, fruit-eating monitor!
> 
> Take care, Richard.


What's the general size of the Butaan? Also, if it's eating habits are anything like the Gray's their diets can be pretty specialized, though i think Ben Aller has kept some rescues successfully. Not sure if he still has them though


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> What's the general size of the Butaan? Also, if it's eating habits are anything like the Gray's their diets can be pretty specialized, though i think Ben Aller has kept some rescues successfully. Not sure if he still has them though


If you mean the newly discovered Varanus bitatawa they are comparable in size (5-6 feet) to Gray's and it sounds like their diets are pretty similar.


----------

